# Those who desire to be ministers



## Blue Tick (Nov 18, 2008)

For those who desire to be ministers Albert Martin has a wonderful 5 part series on the call to ministry.

A call to ministry


----------



## Brother John (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank you for posting. I am looking forward to listening to these.


----------



## matt01 (Nov 18, 2008)

It is a wondeful series.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 18, 2008)

Absolutely. It is fabulous.


----------

